# Buck Board Bacon!



## bluebombersfan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have two huge pork shoulders that I took out of the freezer yesterday to make buck board bacon.  I am on day 13 of waiting for my smoker to arrive in the mail.  It should be here before the ten days on my cure is up.  I am planning on trying my first ever buck board bacon with the Hi Mountian cure.  I am a little unsure what temp to smoke it as it seems like it is a personnal preference.  I would like to still fry it in the pan like store bought bacon so I think I will try and keep it low.

  

Any early advice?  Should I butterfly the shoulders to thin them a bit they are pretty thick?  I will include photos along the way.

  

Thanks!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 24, 2011)

this may help on your butterfly ?...        

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/butterflying-a-pork-butt-for-buckboard-bacon


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2011)

Hopefully, Bearcarver will be along shortly to help you with the BBB questions. Craig, nice job on finding that step by step on butterflying a butt.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 24, 2011)

what kind of smoker are you going to use and can you keep a low temp for long periods of time. you might want to wait on the bacon untill you get used to your new smoker. try a smoked pork butt first since they are pretty forgiving and you already have one.

btw - that is my how to on butterflying a pork butt for BBB. here is the whole thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101024/butterflied-bucky


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 24, 2011)

The smoker I have on order is the Masterbuilt 7 in 1 stainless steel smoker.  It can be used with gas or charcoal.  If it doesn't show up in the next couple of days I will be canceling my order and ordering the MES from Cabela's.com.  I had planned on doing a smoked butt first but after seeing all the BBB links I just had to try it.  Maybe I will save the bacon for after I get to know my smoker a bit.

Thanks chefrob!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 24, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I had planned on doing a smoked butt first but after seeing all the BBB links I just had to try it.  Maybe I will save the bacon for after I get to know my smoker a bit.
> 
> Thanks chefrob!


not a bad idea, i think the biggest mistake i see most of all is not taking the time to know our equipment, ingredients and methods that we all uses. sometimes we get all excited and want to jump in head first and miss the "learning before we attempt" opportunity. there are a lot of experienced people on here with a lot of good info.......use us to your advantge.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 24, 2011)

Will do thanks for the advice!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 24, 2011)

that's what we are here for...............


----------



## meateater (Mar 24, 2011)

I concur, I would try a butt first, very forgiving. Just remember on the BBB that it frys up alot quicker than bacon. I take mine to about 155-160. Don't forget the camera.


----------

